# Lighting scheme: How should I wire new halo projectors?



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

I recently picked up some Junyan Halo Projectors w/ Black Housings similar to these:








(the actual halo rings aren't as blue in person. they're really white)
I know these aren't the most favorite lights on these forums, but I really wanted something affordable that had projector beams to add HIDs, and that had black housing.... I got 'em for $85 locally, in like-new condition.
Currently the headlights light up like normal OEM headlights, and the Halos come with their own lead to put where ever you want. Also, I've modified my OEM harness to have my city lights be my DRLs, which are currently amber LEDs... So, I've been thinking about how to wire the new headlights so that each type of light comes on when/how I want it to. I've come up with several lighting "scheme" ideas:
1. Halo Only DRLs - Disable city light DRLs & Wire Halos to DRLs; Have city lights, halos and HID projector come on with Low Beams
2. Halo & City light DRLs - Keep city lights wired to DRLs & wire halos to DRLs; Have city lights, halos and HID projector come on with low beams
3. Halo Only DRLs w/ Disabled City lights - Disable city lights completely & Wire Halos to DRLs; Have halos and HID projector come on with Low Beams
4. City light DRLs w/ Halos at night - Keep city light DRLs; Have city lights, halos and HID projector come on with Low Beams
5. City Light DRLs w/o Halos at night - Keep current Lighting scheme & Don't use halos at all; 
6. HID projector DRLs w/ Halos on Day/Night
7. HID projector DRLs w/ Halos on at Night only
8. HID projector DRLs w/o Halos at all
9. Turn signal DRLs
10. Turn signal and Halo DRLs
So, what setups do you think would look the best?? Which have y'all seen or are currently running??
In addition, I mentioned that I currently have an amber LED as my city light in the OEM housing. I could run the incandescent city light that came with the Junyan's, or get some cool white 8000k LED city lights to match the HIDs... Also, what color HIDs should I run 8000K or 6000K?? I'm really leaning towards 6000K 'cause I want people to be able to tell they're HIDs, but not look cheesy and too blue.. What color temps do OEM manufacturers use, like VW, BMW Benz, etc?? My buddy's C6 Z06 HIDs looked really blue to me, so I feel that some manufacturers have to use 8000k, but I could be wrong.
Plus, I think I might spring for a set of Lower Grille fog lights and a euro switch after I've got my headlight situation figured out. I will probably wire the lower grille fog lights to the normal "Fog light" position, and the fog lights in the head lights, and the rear fogs to the "rear fog light" position.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

bump... no opinions??
after seeing the halos lit up, i'm kinda torn between options 1, 7, or 9....
I also ordered the 6000k HID kit for <$45 from ebay... and i think I am going to change out the city lights for the cool white ones...


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (firstorbit84)*

Bump. 
Got the HID kit... May give installing these a crack this weekend. I think I'm going to go with option 4, which is basically how my lights are set up already, except that the Halos will also be wired to the HID low beams.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (firstorbit84)*

Installed!
















I went with option 4 which is basically just connecting the Halos to my city light DRLs. However, I noticed that one of the inner halo rings doesn't seem to be working








So, I'll probably just disconnect them, and run without either city lights or halos until I have time to figure out the problem. Plus you can't really see them during the day either, which was also a bummer.... 
I may end up trying to wire my Turn Signals as DRLs instead, and only use the halos at night: Option 9.


----------



## sidvil (Apr 27, 2005)

looks pretty sweet . how hard was the hid install?


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (firstorbit84)*

The Halos are LEDs so you might want check the polarity of the wires. Also I hear you on the Halos not being bright enough. If you want to get really crazy like I did with my Halos. Take out the headlights, use some heat to take em apart, remove the halo rings and using a rotary tool or something similar make cuts on the back side so you trap the light and follow up with some reflective tape on the back so the light can reflect more. 
If all that is too much for you in that case enjoy em at night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sidvil* »_looks pretty sweet . how hard was the hid install?

Thanks!








HID install was pretty easy... just make sure you get the polarity correct on the ballasts because the plug will plug in either way, but only one way is correct... Also, I used my own 3m mounting tape across the entire back side of the ballasts, instead of the mounting tape that they supplied, and then stuck them into the flattest portion on the inside of the fender, which i made sure to give a good cleaning first...
plus, I cut into the wiring harness supplied with the headlights and soldered in the HID connections. I also had to modify the rubber caps at the back of the housing by cutting into them to run the HID wires, and then taped it back up with electrical tape on both sides to keep water and dust out. I'll try get pics of these mods if I take the housing back out to look into the LED issue.

_Quote, originally posted by *jassilamba* »_The Halos are LEDs so you might want check the polarity of the wires.

I actually bench tested the halos by hooking them up to a 12v drill battery and they lit up fine... the wires are clearly marked as white +, and black -, so I'm not sure what happened? The really perplexing thing is that only the inside (hi-beam) halo on the passenger side isn't working, but the wires are connected to the same place?? my friend who just wired up some custom interior LED accent lighting said that he had a problem with some of them cutting out when they were wired in series, because of not enough voltage... I'm probably gonna have to take the light back out and rewire the LEDs....









_Quote »_Also I hear you on the Halos not being bright enough. If you want to get really crazy like I did with my Halos. Take out the headlights, use some heat to take em apart, remove the halo rings and using a rotary tool or something similar make cuts on the back side so you trap the light and follow up with some reflective tape on the back so the light can reflect more. 
If all that is too much for you in that case enjoy em at night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Cool! Any pics of the difference?? If I were to go through all that trouble though, I'd most likely also change out the LEDs themselves with brighter ones... 
Also, it seems like the bulbs beam is kind of "watery" not like flickering on and off, but slightly changing shape, as if the bulb is still trying to ignite some more... I emailed the seller about this and he said that they would change out the bulbs for me, but I've been so busy that I haven't gotten around to pulling them out to get the exact part number for them...


_Modified by firstorbit84 at 10:29 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (firstorbit84)*

If you ever want to re do the halos here is a great video of how to make em from scratch yourself and it seems fairly easy to do. 

I m going to hook mine up to sometime later and take a few pics to show the difference in light.


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jassilamba)*

I was just doing some research and found these http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT CFL halo rings and thats what is used in BMW.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jassilamba* »_I was just doing some research and found these http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT CFL halo rings and thats what is used in BMW. 


hmm... not that into the halos to go through all that, but those would probably be a lot brighter than LEDs... i thought that some BMWs used regular incandescent bulbs too?


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (firstorbit84)*

I hear you on that. It does not make sense to rip open the headlights just for the halos. I opened mine a month back and to be honest I still haven't finished putting them back. Maybe I will get those halos but yeah I tried super bright LEDs and no use.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Update: The halo that was out just starting working on its own, miraculously!
Plus, I've got my old head lights up for sale: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4806207


----------

